# California Grill



## Smokatoke (May 30, 2014)

I want to catch the fireworks show from this location, so I booked a late dinner reservation, 9:15pm, but that is far too late for "dinner." Wanted to know if we all just ordered desert from the menu is that sufficient, or do they expect you to order entrees?


----------



## chunkygal (May 31, 2014)

They don't expect anything. It is fine dining and if you go at 7:30 and have courses you will still be there.


----------



## levatino (May 31, 2014)

Thats not too late for dinner and many go just for that.

Perhaps just go to the bar. Don't waste the waitstaff a table.

I think they tend to look down on this, but if you lack shame I doubt they will stop you.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jun 2, 2014)

I have an 8 & 9 year old so that is late dining for us... And at $15 a plate for desert I dont think there is any shame at all taking a table. Wife will likely drink as well...


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> I have an 8 & 9 year old so that is late dining for us... And at $15 a plate for desert I dont think there is any shame at all taking a table. Wife will likely drink as well...




When you make your ADR it's for dinner.  I don't think you can go to a dinner restaurant and dimply order dessert.  Go earlier and eat very slowly.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 4, 2014)

You can eat early at California Grill and keep your receipt, leave and come up for fireworks. They will let you back up with your paid receipt.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jun 5, 2014)

got4boys said:


> You can eat early at California Grill and keep your receipt, leave and come up for fireworks. They will let you back up with your paid receipt.



That's a very good tip, thank you for sharing!


----------



## mgeez (Jun 9, 2014)

got4boys said:


> You can eat early at California Grill and keep your receipt, leave and come up for fireworks. They will let you back up with your paid receipt.



We have watched MK Fireworks numerous times and have never needed a receipt or anything to watch from the Calif Grille Observation deck.


----------

